# Preg, IBS and nerves?



## southern1 (Jan 9, 2009)

I was diagnosed with IBS about 4 yrs ago (my guess it 'came out' when i went through a fair bit of stress) and with diet have it pretty much under control however i'm now preg for the 2nd (hopefully) successful time and even thou i had miscarried before my first preg, the 1st succesful preg itself seem to help my IBS and had no real problems. Last nov i had a 2nd miscarriage and am now just over six months preg but this time my IBS seems to be playing havoc with me - orignally i was IBS-D and now its more IBS-C - not preg 'c' but IBS as it is not constant and i have the same IBS pains as before i was preg and after going to the loo i can feel better but the 'attack' seem to be worse in pain factor and then on top if this i get uterine pain in conection with the IBS - as my mid-wife explained as everything is so close and now getting cramped in there! I know i'm more nervous this time around as with my history i just want to get to the end of 9mth and have a healthy baby but with my history my nerves aren't handling it too good along with a crappy 4 months of morning sickness! There have been no obvious reason for miscarriages and my mid-wife assures me all is well with this preg and baby growing well but is there any suggestions to help me get the IBS sorted again (diet alone doesn't seem to work at the moment) as in the last couple of years it has only really played up when i've been under stress...


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

What did your OB suggest to help with the C?BQ


----------



## southern1 (Jan 9, 2009)

No OB just mid-wife and she recommended 'Lactulose'. Seem to have sorted out contant C as such this was more of an issue in first trimester and now it seems to just be acute 'attacks' - like it something i've eaten but in the cases it plays up i haven't eaten anything that i don't regularly and i tend to avoid some things permantly as they do cause IBS attacks?!?!?!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Well for pain maybe try some relaxation/breathing techniques.. (similiar to the things taught in Natural Childbirth Classes anyway). And _believe_ in the health of you & your baby! I know it is hard after suffering a miscarriage (I went through that too) but try real hard to hold all good thoughts and leave the stressing alone as MUCH as you can.Understand that the symptoms you are currently experiencing may wane off a bit in intensity as your hormones keep up with your stretching ligaments etc. The hormones have a tendency of relaxing all muscles not just ones needed for birth. So hopefully in short order you won't be feeling quite the same intensity. Yes everything does get smashed all together in there and one thing can impact another. But it is all temporary. And soon enough you will be holding that precious lil one and your troubles now will be distant vague memories. When you do have "attacks" can you use a simple stool softener(in other words.. one that doesn't have any laxative agent)? I know the OB Gyn told me I could use one if the iron in the prenatal vitamins got me constipated so I think it is probably safe to use. (I had D though so I didn't need any stool softening.. heaven knows!) But try one and see how it works for you.I hope you feel better real soon though.BQ


----------

